# Orange Box Install Problem



## Kesava (May 9, 2008)

ok so i buy the orange box.

then i come home. activate it in steam. then run the installer off the disk. wait like an hour. it says its gonna take 2 days to finish.

i scream.

so i cancel it and look around on the web. found this sort of problem quite a bit.



> Orange Box Installation Problems
> There has been discussion over the Internet on installation problems with Orange Box. Apparently Valve was not able to release detailed instructions on how the game should be installed given that there are two CDs in the package. So, for those of you who chanced upon this site searching for “Orange Box install problems” or “how to install disk 2 of Orange Box” then you’re in luck.
> 
> After installing the Steam client, do not update the games listed in your purchase after entering the CD key. This will make the computer assume that you’re downloading 6 GB worth of data (all 5 games). Rather, cancel the install and run the disk setup again. You will see two new options - one of which is to reinstall Orange Box. Click on this choice and you will be able to install the first and second disks containing the game data of all five games. There will be a small update required to play afterwards but it should not take very long.





anyway basically im not sure what to do. i have been told that i was supposed to install the games and then activate them in steam.

too late for that.

i tried to do what that thing up there said to do. but reinstall doesnt show up. someone please help me before i suffer a nervous breakdown.

thankyou


----------



## mrjack (May 9, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling the Orange Box games and then install them from the disks without having Steam running before you start the installation?


----------



## Kesava (May 9, 2008)

ill give it a go. this is really annoying me. im stuck on 256 kilobit speed internet. so i really dont want to download the games.

when i click install from the cd it just starts steam and does it that way.. is that not what you ment me to do?


----------



## Kesava (May 10, 2008)

ok whats going on? i got an email... did you delete your other post? haha

um well everyone online seems to say that i should start the install and then use the reinstall option on the disk setup.

that fixes it for them.

i tried that a few times, never works. this really sucks.

i reinstalled steam and everything


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 10, 2008)

Both Valve and Steam are annoying.


----------



## Kesava (May 10, 2008)

thankyou, solved my problem 

nah i love steam. its so useful. especially because of how i treat my cd's. its so useful to have all my games in steam.


----------



## mep916 (May 10, 2008)

Kuzba said:


> nah i love steam. its so useful. especially because of how i treat my cd's. its so useful to have all my games in steam.



Yeah, I think it's great. I've never had any problems with Steam, although it seems like a ton of people do. Glad you worked everything out.


----------



## Kesava (May 10, 2008)

i didnt work anything out haha 

still not installed


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 10, 2008)

instead of using the disc have u chose just to install through steam via download.. unless thats what u were sayin was taking so long.. but either way id just let it go i assume ur on a faster internet connection via dsl or cable.. well id just let it download through steam


----------



## Kesava (May 10, 2008)

as i said above im on 256 kbps internet.

so very slow. thats only like 4 times the speed of dialup.

downloading them really isnt an option. according to what i have seen on other forums, it would have worked if i hadnt activated the game in steam and then tried to install from the disk.

but the solution that worked for them isnt working for me


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 10, 2008)

well my friend looks like ur gunna be downloading from steam...


----------



## Kesava (May 10, 2008)

thats no good.

still. the game only cost 10 bucks. so i saved a bit.


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 10, 2008)

yea well think about it mine as well just let it install through steam cuz the days ur gunna wait to figure out how to by the disc it will be done already.


----------



## Kesava (May 10, 2008)

more like weeks with 256


----------



## flivokchi (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all, I am a new member of forum


----------



## Shane (Sep 23, 2009)

mep916 said:


> Yeah, I think it's great. I've never had any problems with Steam, D



Same here i think its good,especialy their customer support that rocks!
however their L4D servers suck...and you always have a high risk of your account been hijacked again....that can cause havoc!


----------

